# For Joe and Mike



## greybeard (May 31, 2018)

Reagan, Vinson, Roosevelt battle groups

https://cdn.cnn.com/cnn/.e/interactive/html5-video-media/2017/11/22/USS_Ronald_Reagan.mp4


----------



## Latestarter (May 31, 2018)

Quite a display of military/naval might there. I well remember "steaming" in formation for aerial pictures like that. Those small boys aren't gonna provide much of a screen protection steaming along inside and behind the carriers... Then again, those carriers can out run every one of those small boys in a race  I'd have to guess there's at least one SSN in that mix as well. Thanks for the video mind refresh.


----------



## greybeard (May 31, 2018)

It was a photo op thing for the current president..the first time 3 battlegroups had been together since ww2.  RIMPAC 2017. The short video didn't show but a small portion of what was there tho.


Latestarter said:


> Then again, those carriers can out run every one of those small boys in a race


Not by a lot nowadays Joe. One of the requirements for the escorts, beginning with Spruance Class DDs and carrying forward to  DDGs is that (for the most part), they could keep up with the carriers, and pursue high speed submarines.
Spruance Class had 3 'flanks' on the EOT. Flank1, Flank2, and Flank 3. Flank 1 &2 had possible speeds in knots ..flank3 had "classified" on it, which was somewhere north of 32 knots.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 31, 2018)

What a beautiful sight to see!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 31, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 12, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Reagan, Vinson, Roosevelt battle groups
> 
> https://cdn.cnn.com/cnn/.e/interactive/html5-video-media/2017/11/22/USS_Ronald_Reagan.mp4



I'm not sure how I missed this thread.  

The Navy likes to do that whenever they get sequential hull numbers together. I have several pictures with America (CV66), Kennedy (CV67) and Nimitz (CVN68) in the same kind of formation.  Lexington was tagging along behind the 3 bigger carriers and looked tiny in comparison.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 14, 2018)

For awhile in 2016-2017 the Pentagon/Navy was considering bringing Kitty Hawk out of mothballs as well as bring out some of the Perry FFGs to beef up to the 350 ship Navy the current administration wants.
In the end, it appears they have decided no on The Hawk and probably not on the FFGs. 
The latest proposal to float up is building ships of the USCG "Legend Class or National Security Cutter" for the Navy. 
Pretty light in armament and slow regarding propulsion with only one LM2500 and 2 diesels (49,900 total SHP) and reported top speed of 28 kts. No missile launchers of any kind ecept for the decoy launcher, just a 57 mm main gun, a single CWIS module,  some smaller self defence/offensive guns--50s.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 14, 2018)

There is some interesting racial/anti-war history centered around Kitty Hawk and several other carries in 1971 & 1972.  You may already know about Kitty Hawk since it was between African Americans and Marines.

I was on Forrestal in July 1972 when some moron set a fire that took out our computer room and RADAR room on the O3 level as well as most of the Flag spaces just aft of our working spaces.  He got caught and only delayed deployment by a couple of months


----------



## greybeard (Aug 14, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> You may already know about Kitty Hawk since it was between African Americans and Marines.



Yes, I heard about it but only after I returned to the states. I read a book about it a few years ago. According to the author, the Marines were a security detachment and were ordered to the mess deck by the CO to restore order and separate the black & white sailors. 
It all pretty much mimicked the rest of the country's social unrest at the time.


----------

